# Remember to check your trailer rigging



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

So this morning (6-13-18) at about 9:20 AM I was headed South on Hwy 82 a couple miles South of Glenwood Springs. A commercial rafting rig (didn't get the name) with maybe 4-5 blue rafts and a grey IK was a few car lengths in front of me in the right lane. Out of nowhere they lost their IK which went airborne and landed in the right lane. The guy next to me swerved to miss it and almost took out myself and another couple of cars but good driving all around kept it from being a bad accident. VERY close to a multiple car pile up all because some dipshit can't tie down his boat. Last I saw three morons were trotting down the highway to retrieve their boat. I mean really, you are supposed to be professionals and expect people to trust you on the river when you can't even secure your load on a trailer? Give me a shout and I'll be glad to come over and teach you how to tie a knot.


----------



## hpgjamie (Mar 23, 2015)

*car/trailer issues*

Last Sunday I saw a similar narrowly missed disaster. An Audi Q7 with trailer pulled out of the Carbondale boat launch onto 82 north. It hit the turn onto 82 at excessive speed, in order to get in front of oncoming traffic. The trailer went airborne, flipped almost 180, bounced right, then again left. The car almost lost it fishtailing. Thankfully the oncoming traffic was able to slow down. A good lesson on what not to do...


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Shhhhh, that’s how I get free gear.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

We travel with our 18' cat inflated and partially rigged on top of our utility trailer, river gear riding covered in the trailer. CDOT approved red flagging suspended from the rear D rings, ratchetted double wide webbing across the tubes as well as on the cat frame and the attachments on the trailer. Straps checked at every stop, trailer weighted correctly for the load. We drive slowly, take the dips and bumps with caution...yes, we're the ones you may be flipping the bird to as you race to your destination...we are also the ones who will stop and help pull you out of the ditch. Safe travels, everyone!


----------

